# Watch for those submerged fences in the smaller sloughs



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

I havent had any issues yet but some of the potholes where I ahve been working my dog have submerged fences because of high water... keep an eyeout.


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

While it wasn't a dog issue, a few years ago friends were canoeing a southern Alberta river and one of the canoes got hung up on a submerged fence and the canoe was destroyed.

Practically any under-water sweeper is capable of hanging up a dog. We all need to be cautious when we let our dogs into the water.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 22, 2009)

northdakotakid said:


> I havent had any issues yet but some of the potholes where I ahve been working my dog have submerged fences because of high water... keep an eyeout.


That is great advice I have seen a lot of those this year.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Last year hunting a flooded field in NEB we had a dog in our group end up with 15 stiches in his chest.


----------

